# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  آية الله مظاهري - من جواهر كلامه قي تربية الطفل -

## عفاف الهدى

على أن كتابه (( تربية الطفل في الإسلام ))

اعتمد على استنساخ أشرطة أبحاث ومحاضرات ألقاها في العام 1364 هـ وفي شهر رمضان المبارك 

إلاّ أني وجدتها منهاجاً تربوياً قيّماً

واخترت لكم مقتطفات منها 

أرجو أن تنال قبولكم





يقول آية الله مظاهري أو الأستاذ كما يحلو له 

في شأن ضرورة حديث الوالدين للأبناء




[ لا يمكن توعية الأبناء بالصراخ والغضب بل بالسيطرة على الأعصاب والتبسم والإستدلال ]

يذكر القرآن جملة في سورة لقمان ، وهذه الجملة تفهمنا خاصة الآباء والأمهات 

كيف يجب أن نتكلم مع أولادنا :




{وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يابني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم }

1- { يابني } عندما تريد أن تتحدث مع ولدك إستخدم مثل هذه التعابير يا بني يا عزيزي و...

2- { وهو يعظه } أي حدثه بالموعظة واللطف والحنان 

3- { إن الشرك لظلم عظيم } أي باستدلال 




مثال :

حذري ابنتك أيتها الأم من الذهاب لوحدها إلى مكان ما واذكري لها الأسباب 

أو قل لولدك أن الوقت المتأخر لا يصلح للخروج وأنك يا ولدي يا عزيزي يجب أن تحصل على شخصيتك الإجتماعية وعلى الكرامة 

إن هذا الأسلوب من التعامل واجب ، أوجب من التعليم المدرسي 


منقول

----------

